# questions about 1 1/2 week old kittens



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

My friend's cat had kittens and they are only a week and and a half old. I got to see them today. One of them hasn't opened its eyes yet and the others have for 2 days now. Is this okay? Also I asked if clean up was a problem but she said she hasn't had to clean up any feces or anything. Seems weird to me. Is this normal. I will be taking one of the kittens once it reaches 12 weeks but I just want to make sure they are healthy and going to be ok. I don't know anything about kittens this young and I don't think she knows either. They are a bit wobbly when they move which I would guess is normal. One of the kittens seems to sneeze a lot but it actually is the biggest one of the bunch and seems the strongest. Can anyone elighten me as to what to expect at this age.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

As far as not having to clean up any poo...sometimes the mama kitty will be meticulous about it. It can also be a bit hard to see depending on the color of the kitties -- maybe your friend isn't looking close enough. Wobbly is normal. I am not sure about the eyes thing -- are they still not open? The sneezing would worry me -- usually it's not a good sign in kitties. Your friend should be in contact with a vet and see what the vet says. And also as a responsible owner, your friend should really read up on the subject, as these kittens' lives and mama cat's life depend on him/her.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

I never saw any faeces for the first 2.5 weeks of my babies lives - Isis was a good mummy. Eyes open from 7-14 days, usually 10 days, but I wouldn't worry about one still being closed.


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

:? :?


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Mother cat often clean up after the babies the first 2-3 weeks so that's perfectly normal. It's also perfectly normal not to have opened the eyes yet. It can take everything from 4 days to 2 weeks for a babie to open it's eyes. If the kitten hasn't opened it's eyes after 2 weeks it might be wise to call the vet since it could be that the kitten can't open it's eyes due to infection.


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

All of the kittens have opened their eyes. They are so cute and fuzzy. I can't wait until I can take one. I will post some pictures once I figure out how to.


----------

